

How Important is SEO on your Startup's Priority List? - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2007/10/11/how-important-is-seo-on-your-startups-priority-list/

======
cperciva
Not important. If you build something which people want, they'll tell their
friends about it. If the majority of your users are discovering you via
Google, you're doing something wrong.

~~~
brk
I don't really agree with this logic. If you're building something that people
want, your target audience should reach far beyond friends and friends-of-
friends. If people _want_ something, they're likely looking for it via a
search engine these days. Neglecting search engine ranking is neglecting a
large amount of potential customers that you could likely be acquiring for a
very low cost.

I could make a counter case to your argument: If the majority of your users
_aren't_ discovering you via Google, your product doesn't have a wide enough
audience to be viable.

